# My Hound Dogs!



## RustyStickers (Mar 13, 2011)

Stickers:









Rusty:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Doh!!! They are SO cute!!! I love squishy, floppy, wrinkly basset hounds!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Doh!!! They are SO cute!!! I love squishy, floppy, wrinkly basset hounds!


I second that! Goodness gracious they are cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Doh! Could they be any cuter?? I think not! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorgeouse!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sorry.. but these dogs are WAY TO CUTE! I'm a big biker dude, and I see these pictures and I say "awwww!".. hahaha oi vay! Those faces crack me up!


----------



## Spoo&two (Feb 15, 2011)

They are soooo cute. I really love the fawn and white. I have a good friend who had one for years.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are so cute!


----------

